# A few couple of frist time questions



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

Greeting all,

I'm new here and last week I recently completed my first diorama ( a star wars miniature AT-AT walking by trees) and I plan to do a couple of more dioramas. My next one will be just a tank with storm troopers.

My questions relate to that project and they are, what items are needed for a check point? I plan to have the tank stopped at a check point manned by the storm troopers. Secondly which type of terrain would be suitable for it? 

Thanks for taking the time to answer questions from the new guy


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

You need a guard shack with a red and white striped crossbar for starters.Apart from that it is up to you!


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

well I didn't quite go with a guard shack I instead with some hedgehogs


----------

